# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Traklardan Tiwanakuya, Yunalılardan önce Türkler Yunanistandaydı

## anau

Bir Anadolu devleti olan Karyanın ünlü tarihçisi Herodotun yazdığına göre, Hindulardan sonra yeryüzünün en kalabalık halkı Traklarmış.
Beyaz tenli, uzun boylu, renkli gözlü; çok iyi ok atan, ata çok iyi binen, öldüklerinde atlarıyla birlikte Orta Asyadaki gibi kurganlara gömülen bu savaşçı insanlar, yine Herodotun anlattığına göre, Asyanın içlerinden gelmişler. Herodotun telaffuzuyla bu halkın en önemli boylarından birinin adını yazsam, size neyi anımsattığına bakar mısınız lütfen!
Yalnız birkaç kez tekrarlamanızı rica edeceğim.
*ODRUSLAR!..*
*Tr*a*k*lar, yani Asyanın içlerinden gelenler, yani *Tru*visalılar; bir başka isimleriyle *Tru*valılar, namı diğer *Tro*ialılar, yani *Trü*s*k*ler, E*trü*s*k*ler, yani *T*i*r*s*k*anlar yani *Turk*anlar yani *Tur*s*k*alar yani *T*i*r*s*k*ler yani *Tur*s*k*lar yani*T*a*rk*lar yani *T*o*rk*lar yani *Tur*lar yani *T*i*k*ler yani *T*i*rk*ler yani *T*i*k*i yani *Tuk*lar yani*T*uc*ü*eler yani *Tuk*yular yani *T*o*ruk*lar yani *Turuk*lar yani *T*ö*r*ö*k*ler yani *Kürt*ler yani *Türk*lerin çok önemli bir boyudur söze konu olan.
*OĞUZLAR!..*
Bu adları sıraladıktan sonra insanın kafasında şimşekler çakıyor.
Ada Marmaranın Şarkısı ve Marmara Adasının Kitabında bunları yazdıktan sonra kafasında aynı şimşeklerin çaktığı anlaşılan birkaç araştırmacı ve tarih meraklısının ufak tefek değişiklikler yaparak sıralamayı kendi sitelerine aktardıklarını gördüm.

Çıkarılan isim genelde Kürtler olmuştu.
Ne Türkler, Kürtlerin kendilerinden olduğunu ne de Kürtler, Türk olduklarını kabul edememişler; Kürt adını yazılardan çıkarmışlardı.
Zaten ben de bugün aidiyetlerini bir oraya bir buraya bağlayarak kendilerine yeni bir köken oluşturmaya çalışan günümüz Kürtlerini değil, gerçek Kürtleri işaret etmeye çalışmıştım. Gerçek Kürtlerin anlatılan özellikleri; Çinlilerin Uygurlar hakkında söyledikleriyle o kadar açık bir şekilde çakışır ki!..
Şunu da unutmayalım!
Türklerin, Anadolunun hemen her yerinde var olduğu çok açık
Bunu, doğanın ve tarihin koynuna bıraktıkları damgalardan anlıyoruz. Art niyetli olmayanlar dışında, hiç kimse tarafından yadsınamayacak bu damgalar, tarihin çeşitli dönemlerinde; kazıma, çizme ve dövme metotlarıyla kayalara vurulmuş. Hem de öyle bir tane, beş tane değil. 24 Oğuz boyunun damgası varmış bu toprakların kayalarında

Neden varmış sözcüğünü kullandığıma gelince; ben kısıtlı olanaklarımla şu ana kadar 22 tanesine ulaşabildim ki bu gerçekten çok büyük bir sayı. Kalan 2′sini de gördüğümde o mış zaman ekinin üzerini çizeceğim.
Damgaların görüldüğü yerlerin hiç olmazsa bir kısmını saymam gerekirse rahatça; Hakkâri Yüksekova, Ayvalık, Kars Kağızman, Denizli İnceler, Ankara Yıkılankaya, İç Anadolunun hemen her yeri, Aydın, yine Denizli Pamukkaledeki antik Kibele Tapınağı diyebilir ve Bu topraklar yani Anadolunun pek çok yeri daha, benzer damgalarla mühürlenmiş. diye korkusuzca yazabilirim. Bunlar hep yüksek yerlerde, kayalarda yazılmış. Çünkü kam, yani Fransızcasıyla Şamanizm olarak bildiğimiz dinde tengriye yakarmak için; yüksek yerlere, dağlara çıkılırdı. Türkler de kam dinindendiler. Bu yüzden o damgaların Anadolunun yüksek yerlerindeki kayalarda olması kadar doğal bir şey yok. 
Söz konusu damgalar, öyle dün ya da önceki gün yapılan cinsten de değil. C14 ölçümünü yapan ben değilim ama iddiaya göre bazıları 14000 yıldan beri orada duruyormuş. Bazıları da MÖ 2000 yılından, yani 4000 yıldan beri İşin ilginç yanı, bu uzun dönemleri içeren damgaların bir arada olması 2000 ya da 4000, 4000 ya da 14000 Neresinden bakarsanız bakın, Anadoludaki Türk yerleşiminin binlerce yıllık bir geçmişi olduğunu işaret eden önemli bir olgu. Her zaman iddia ettiğim gibi Türklerin Anadoluda yerleşmeleri Malazgirt ile başlamamıştır. Nokta!..
Atalarımız, bu konuda, gelecek nesillere yanılma payı bile bırakmamışlar.
Bırakmamışlar da o gelecek nesiller dediğimiz bizler öyle bir uyumuşuz ki, kendi tarihimizi bile yabancı kalemlere yazdırdığımız için yanılgı üzerine yanılgı yaşıyoruz. Bu yanılgı hâlâ sürüyor. Üstelik Türklerin öz tarihlerini görmezden geliyor, Türklerin ulaştığı uygarlık seviyelerini kabul edilemez buluyor; Türkleri yalnız bir yerden bir yere göç eden, yaz geldi mi kışın oluşturduğu kıtlıktan çıkıp uygar Çine, Avrupaya saldıran çapulcular sürüsü gibi görüyoruz. Çünkü tarihimizi yazan yabancılara o kadar çok güveniyoruz ki, tarih gözlerimizin önünde canlansa inanmaz, yabancıların önümüze koydukları masallara inanırız. Hele içinde gururumuzu okşayacak bir iki kelime varsa! 
Bilimci diye konuşup Türklerle ilgili tespitlerini anlatanlar, televizyonlara çıktıklarında; ya konuyu geçiştiriyorlar ya saptırmaya çalışıyorlar ya da o söylediklerinin tam tersini iddia ediyorlar. Hatta Onların ilk söyledikleri doğrulara onlardan önce ya da sonra ulaşmış başkalarına da hakaretler yağdırabiliyorlar.
En çok şaştığım da bu 
Geçenlerde, görüntülü kaydını izlediğim biri, Anadoludaki Türk damgalarının 14000 ile Osmanlı dönemlerine kadar çeşitli yıllarda kademe kademe yazıldığını saptadıklarını anlatırken, aynı adam, televizyona çıktığında; hemen damping yaparak, Anadoludaki Türk damgalarının 1300 yıllık bir konu olduğunu söyledi. Anladığım kadarıyla tüm dertleri, hemen her şeyi ret etmeye alışmış diğer bilimcilerin üzerine gelmesini önlemekti.
İyi ama nerede kaldı bilim insanında olması gereken, o cesur o doğruları konuşur özellikler.
Kayalardaki ilk damgaların 14000 yıl öncesinden başladığını saptayan da ben değildim. Sonra bunu çürütmek için O zaman daha yazı bulunmamıştı ki! diyen de
Bugün; Burası Kürdistandır, yok yok oralar Yunana aittir, hadi canım sen de şuralar da Ermenilerindir diye sağa sola peşkeş çekilmeye çalışılan topraklara bile Türklerin damgalarını vurduklarını bilelim. 
Bu damgalar mecazi anlamda değil, gerçek anlamda, somut bir şekilde vurulmuş damgalardır.
Sonuç: Selam sana Herodot!
Türkler hep buralardaymış da bizler uyumuşuz. Sen Traklardan söz ederken doğruyu yazıp doğruyu söylemişsin. Bol olsun toprağın!
Yalnız, kayalara vurulan bu damgaların korunması konusunda, Kültür Bakanlığının mı üniversitelerin mi valiliklerin mi kaymakamlıkların mı yoksa devletin diğer unsurlarından herhangi birinin mi; ne ise, hangisi yetkiliyse elini çabuk tutması gerek. Bazı yerlerde, bu damgaların vurulmuş olduğu kayalar tahrip edilmekteymiş. Bunu da bazı grupların bir araya gelerek yaptığı yolunda söylentiler var. 
Bilinen tüm damgaların koruma altına alınması, kopyalanması, hatta tümünün sansasyonel bir çıkışlabilim dünyasına sunulması gerek.
Yoksa silinen izler, bu topraklar üzerinde haksız yere sahiplik iddiasında bulunan tarih çarpıtıcılarına yarayacak. Bizlerse zaten çarpık olarak yazılmış Türk Tarihinin doğru olarak duyurulma olanağını kaybedecek, yine uyduruk Bizans ve Yunan masallarına mahkûm olacağız. 
Benim bu söylediklerim, kanıtları hemen az ötenizde duran gerçekler.
O yüzden biri inanmış, bini inanmamış; umurum değil!
İnanmayıp, doğruyu araştırmayanlar kaybeder.
Kürt konusunu açık bırakmıştık, yazının açık kalan o bölümünü de kapatarak devam edelim yolumuza Konuyu kapatırken, bugünün tuhaf bir özgürlük anlayışını dile getirip; Tarihin gerçeklerine aykırı olsa da herkesin, kökenini dilediği yere yakıştırmakta özgür olduğunu varsaymak gerek diye not düşelim tarihe
Bunu yaparken de geçmişteki bazı yazılarımla çelişkiye düştüğümü sanmayın sakın. İnsanın, kendisini; bir ülkeye ait ya da bir ülkeye bağlı hissetmesi başka, köken konusu çok başka, köken icadıysa bambaşka 

Bu konulara ciddi olarak eğilip, araştırma yapacaklarınsa; eğer geçmişte böyle bir bilgi birikimi edinmemişlerse öğrendikleri bilgiler karşısında, büyük şaşkınlık geçireceklerine eminim.
Tiwanakunun *T*, *k*, *u*sunu da yukarıdakilere ekleyince, ortaya koyduğum bağlantılara içinizde birikmiş ön yargılarla gülebilirsiniz de
Yalnız lütfen şu konuda da haklı olduğumu itiraf edin: Eğer yukarıda saydığım tüm adları, bir tarafından tutup Yunana bağlasaydım; çoğunuz, Doğrudur bile demeye gerek görmez, hemen kabullenirdiniz.
Sonra?
Sonrası gelecek sayfada

----------

